

ASK: I resigned in the worst possible fashion... - bstreisand

Today was a bad day. There were a lot of items that went amuck during my resignation.<p>I'll share at a later time, but would love to hear of some horrible resignation stories. Anyone?
======
will_work4tears
I left a warehouse job mid-shift. Felt great. Went to college right after.
Best decision of my life.

~~~
allbombs
did you keep the uniform?

~~~
will_work4tears
We didn't have uniforms, my job was just a straddle truck (standing forklift)
operator, so I got to wear my regular clothes. I did, however, have steel toe
boots that were required, but I bought em myself.

------
PaulHoule
I stomped out of two jobs. Both times it was a good idea.

~~~
bstreisand
more details!

------
bstreisand
Need some inspiration, i'm totally queuing up american beauty..

